# Baby sock/shoe size?



## gemxgem

Confused- what age does 0 fit? 0.5? 1? And 2?


----------



## fairydust87

I know its confusing I dont know either. Noah just wears 9-12 months lol


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

I think 0 is meant to be newborn then 0.5 maybe 0-3 months and so on, my little one is 10 months and still wears size 1 socks but she has tiny wee feet


----------



## amy2boys

this is a good guide....
https://www.snugglefeet.com/sizing-guide.html


----------



## gemxgem

Thanks, wanted to buy socks from H&M but they were either 0.5 which I assume is 0-3 or 1-2 which is 3-6 and 6-9 in one sock size. Sure they will be too big but he's in his 3-6 already so hopefully they will fit him if not soon!


----------



## Scrooples

When I was looking I found the smallest size was 00 which was for up to 3 months, 0 was for up to 6 months


----------

